# Missouri weather 09/10



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I know some of your northern and western missouri guys got snow. We just got a dusting. Enough to salt, but thats it. What did you guys get? I'll start us off with our massive amount of snow.


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

*Revive this thread?*

They are calling for MASSIVE snows in north central Missouri this week. They say we may get up to 1 inch of ice then up to 12 inches of snow here in southwest Washington county.

prsport


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

Right now the National Weather Service is saying we could get 12" - 18" from Mon -Wed. If this comes through it's going to be a busy week!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Were supposed to get 1"-3" and possibly 2" of ice! this is gonna be bad. Id rather a 12" snow than that kind of ice accumulation. I guess we"ll see what happens

Brian: Where u located?


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm just South of Hannibal. What area are you from?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

We're south cetnral. bout 40 miles from the AR line


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm glad were not supposed to get much ice, I'll take a foot of snow over 1/4" of ice any day! Good luck in the next few days!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Man! Good luck to you too. Ive got my generator ready to keep the house warm when the power goes out, even though I wont be enjoying it! If we get the kind of ice they're calling for we will be busy cleaning up trees/limbs for weeks...


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Union, MO here and waiting for the snow. Just recently got an 2011 Polaris 400 HO atv and plow. Last big snow went pretty good. I think I want to get a rubber replacement blade though. Hope to get some business in the neighborhood.


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

*How much?*

Ice only here so far but not too much. Channel 2 says less ice and more snow now. Here in the Ozarks ice is tough to deal with. I am going to try and run what we have in before the ground freezes again. I hope it works.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Here too, there saying up to an inch of ice for us. Should be interesting!


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

I scraped the ground down my hill (gravel road) to get the thin layer of ice broken up, seemed to work pretty good. Now it is sleeting like a sun-o-gun. I will give it another scrape in about an hour or so. If my driveway gets too much ice, I can't get up the hill which means I will be prspor

I hope it changes to snow!


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

We had a little freezing drizzle overnight, and the real snow started a little before 9:00 am here. Right now it is snowing about as hard as I have ever seen. We probably have about a inch or so on the ground now, so looks like I better go get busy.payuppayuppayup


----------

